

Pull down menu - jorkvist
http://codepen.io/fbrz/pen/bNdMwZ

======
matthewjames
Wow this is a really interesting style of navigation. I honestly have never
seen this befor, well done!

I really like how smooth transitions are. Also, the action of dragging down to
match your menu item is very "fun" for the user. Overall a wonderful UI to
use.

Are you planning on using this for a project or just playing around?

~~~
matthewjames
P.S. I was admiring your pen before you put it up on HN, small world!

